# [BudgetVM] Linux VPS (OpenVZ) 128MB



## johnlth93 (Jun 1, 2013)

This seem to be my first review post ever  

Considered my first contribution here  

*Provider*: BudgetVM


*Plan*: Linux VPS (OpenVZ)
*Price*: $14.99/year
*Location*: Amsterdam, Netherland

*Purchased*: 03/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo


processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 45
model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping        : 7
cpu MHz         : 2000.174
cache size      : 15360 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 12
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 6
apicid          : 0
initial apicid  : 0
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 13
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips        : 4000.34
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

cat /proc/meminfo



```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:          112508 kB
Cached:             9484 kB
Active:             9336 kB
Inactive:           3980 kB
Active(anon):        152 kB
Inactive(anon):     3680 kB
Active(file):       9184 kB
Inactive(file):      300 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        262144 kB
SwapFree:         250660 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:          3832 kB
Shmem:              2560 kB
Slab:               5232 kB
SReclaimable:       1200 kB
SUnreclaim:         4032 kB
```


dd


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.53711 s, 423 MB/s
```

wget


```
--2013-06-01 22:58:13--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'


100%[==============================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 37.7M/s   in 2.7s


2013-06-01 22:58:16 (37.7 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


openvpn


*Support:*

So far never opened a single ticket, overall is great.

*Overall experience:*

I am a happy customer. Network is good, din't notice any downtime.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 1, 2013)

Ummm... AFAIK BudgetVM doesn't have an Amsterdam location - U.S. only.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 1, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Ummm... AFAIK BudgetVM doesn't have an Amsterdam location - U.S. only.


They no longer have Amsterdam for now

But they still got it when I bought it back in March


----------

